# Meet English speaking friends in Athens



## zabestof (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi there, we're a young couple (26 & 27) and we want to meet new people and make some friends to hangout or whatever . We lived in Greece for 2 years now, but did not make any friends because we didn't get out very often.

Anyone interested hanging out for a coffee, drink, club, chat etc, etc etc?

Cheers!

Cristian


----------



## zabestof (Jul 23, 2010)

No one ?


----------



## ironman007 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello my friend . i will come to Athens after 5 days for holiday for 9 days if you are interesting to be friends let me know my age is 26 from Saudi Arabia and i am Doctor ))) 
Dr.Mansoor


----------



## zabestof (Jul 23, 2010)

Still looking for people who want to hangout. Come on guys and gals. We're getting more bored everyday with the same routine


----------



## mamfart (Sep 18, 2011)

*greeks in greece without no friends?*

Hi Guys,

I am surprised. You are Greeks, yes?
I mean from this what I see in profile. If you are seriously interested by meeting new people, yes why not. there is no routin in my life, but I search for a frineds here as I kond of stuck in your country. Just let me know. My name is Marta
Anyway also if you serach for more friends and exctment maybe this will help you.
Did you ever heard about CS (couchsurfing), just check in google.

Take care


----------



## zabestof (Jul 23, 2010)

mamfart said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am surprised. You are Greeks, yes?
> I mean from this what I see in profile. If you are seriously interested by meeting new people, yes why not. there is no routin in my life, but I search for a frineds here as I kond of stuck in your country. Just let me know. My name is Marta
> ...


Hi there and thank you for your reply. No, we're not Greeks I think I've selected something wrong at the signup. 

Are you here in Athens?

Cheers!


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

just sent you a private message,


----------



## mrsDayLewis (Nov 18, 2008)

Well... first you should let us know where you are from ORIGINALLY - ie since you say ''we have lived in Greece for 2 years''... and then let us know your interests and hobbies, and then you may be able to get some real help with the social life.
I go to st Paul's Anglican Church, where about 65% of the congregation are from UK, USA, Canada etc - as well as the Sunday service we have dinners out, quiz nights, coffee mornings, bazaars, book sales etc and make many good friends.


----------



## panos1313 (Aug 31, 2011)

Indeed, i think you should be looking for a place where english speakers gather, there must be many such places; Im a greek but i was having a beer in this english-pub in Monastiraki(i dont remember the name but i can ask) , with english waitresses and many english (or even spanish) speaking people in general. I had also been there in some alien-sports final between france and england and it was full of people wearing those white O2 tshirts


----------



## mrsDayLewis (Nov 18, 2008)

panos1313 said:


> Indeed, i think you should be looking for a place where english speakers gather, there must be many such places; Im a greek but i was having a beer in this english-pub in Monastiraki(i dont remember the name but i can ask) , with english waitresses and many english (or even spanish) speaking people in general. I had also been there in some alien-sports final between france and england and it was full of people wearing those white O2 tshirts


Hi Panos - was it the 'James Joyce'? Its not a bad place as far as 'English pubs' go - but most Brits will tell you it is not as 'British' as it claims - bc James Joyce was from Dublin Ireland! Ive been there 2x... cant say I heard much English being spoken - just the songs from an American duo who were singing!
:ranger:


----------



## panos1313 (Aug 31, 2011)

mrsDayLewis said:


> Hi Panos - was it the 'James Joyce'? Its not a bad place as far as 'English pubs' go - but most Brits will tell you it is not as 'British' as it claims - bc James Joyce was from Dublin Ireland! Ive been there 2x... cant say I heard much English being spoken - just the songs from an American duo who were singing!
> :ranger:


Hey, yeah it must have been James Joyce. You may be right about it not being "as british",its just the image of all those England O2 t-shirts that night got printed in my mind but it might have been cause it was one of the few(?) bars actually broadcasting that game

P.S. We had an american solo singer this saturday though, a couple in my company said they knew him from Naxos, apparently he's been touring Greece every summer the last years;P


----------



## luckyu (Sep 26, 2011)

Have you tried at all to meet new people? A good idea would be to mention what you enjoy. p.s. Karaoke, board games, cycling, or just drinking beer. Anything is good!

A friend from England is visiting on the 3rd of October. I think it will be nice for him to hang out with English speaking people. Both me and his girlfriend work from noon to around 8 or 9 p.m. so I'm sure he will enjoy some good company. I will be more than happy to arrange something. James Joyce seems a nice choice for the first meeting. I'll let you know when he arrives. 

Cheers!


----------



## zabestof (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi there,

Well, I'm a web designer and, of course, I like everything that is IT related. But not only. My Gf is working every day (except Sunday) from 7 pm to 1 am, as for me I'm available every day because I work from home.

Cheers!


----------



## zabestof (Jul 23, 2010)

mrsDayLewis said:


> Well... first you should let us know where you are from ORIGINALLY - ie since you say ''we have lived in Greece for 2 years''... and then let us know your interests and hobbies, and then you may be able to get some real help with the social life.
> I go to st Paul's Anglican Church, where about 65% of the congregation are from UK, USA, Canada etc - as well as the Sunday service we have dinners out, quiz nights, coffee mornings, bazaars, book sales etc and make many good friends.


Hi,

Sorry, you're right. I must have mentioned all these things.

I'm 27 and my gf is 26 and we're from Romania. I'm a web designer and, as I wrote above, I love everything that is IT/computer/Internet related. I also like photography (but I'm just an amateur) and astronomy (as much as I understand of it  ). I enjoy to go out to bars or clubs.

My gf works in a Greek restaurant and have some social interaction with her colleagues, but I'm working from home and the only people I meet every day are the lady at the bakery and the guy that sells at the "peripter" = my social life tends to 0 (beat that)

What can I say more? 


Also, to be honest about this thread. I've opened it at the beginning of July and it had my country displayed. I've received no messages. I know that there is a lot of preconception about my country and I want people to judge me after they meet me not after they see my country. So, I've changed the country and as you can see I have received a few more answers than at the beginning.

Cheers!


----------



## qwertyalex (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi
We are young couple too, English guy 31 and Greek wife 30. I moved here with my wife around two years ago. We live away from all the English places in Nea Makri but there are a few couples here who we are slowly getting to know. 
If you want a day out in Nea Makri then let us know and we'd be happy to meet for a coffee. 
What do you do for work here? Any interests?

Thanks
Alex


----------



## Shawna (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi Christian,

We are a couple that lives in Nafplion, Greece but make it up to Athens every other weekend. Maybe we can meet up for a coffee or drink sometime. What area do you live? We are based in the center?

Best,

Shawna



zabestof said:


> Hi there, we're a young couple (26 & 27) and we want to meet new people and make some friends to hangout or whatever . We lived in Greece for 2 years now, but did not make any friends because we didn't get out very often.
> 
> Anyone interested hanging out for a coffee, drink, club, chat etc, etc etc?
> 
> ...


----------



## zabestof (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey,

Sorry for the late answer, but I was loaded with work and didn't have time to check the forums. We live in Kallithea. Feel free to shoot me an email (I check my email more often then the forums  )

r

Cheers and Happy Holidays!


----------



## Fasulio (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello Guys,
I am quite new here in Athens, Greece and I am living here, and I will stay for a long time, 
so for this I would like to meet new people and to go to drink something or just go out together,...
Greetings
Raulio


----------

